# INFLATION



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 21, 2022)

How is inflation affecting you . Don't make this thread political. Not what's the cause, who to blame or the solution to it. Just how it's affecting you and your family if it has.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 21, 2022)

Probably should add any supply chain issues with stores keeping shelves stocked in your area.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm paying $5.89 for regular gas. Premium is above $6.00 many places.

Food has skyrocketed. A head of romaine $1.99 or more. Radicchio is sometimes $7.00/lb.

The stock market is tanked because of the federal interest rate hike (though I understand the need for it).

Dog food is higher. Now that I have Bishop, I have a bigger eater. It's going to make a big difference.

So how is inflation affecting me? It's changing me from a comfortable, not fancy lifestyle, to someone who anxiously checks her bank balance and credit card against each other to make sure there is enough to cover. I stand in line at Walmart, Costco, and Winco (groceries), holding my breath for the total, and nearly fainting when I hear it.

6 weeks ago I had bariatric surgery, so I have to buy high protein, low carb and sugar foods. I can't skimp on them, as I now eat 5-6 small meals daily. If meat keeps rising, I don't know what to buy. And of course protein supplements are higher too. I used to pay $24.99/case of Premier Protein drinks from Costco. They are now $27.99.

What's even worse is that this inflation is going to get worse and be here for a long time. The Federal Reserve is too little, too late. I don't believe they can stop this runaway freight train.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 21, 2022)

Now that I'm retired and making about 40% less than I used to, the fact that everything is much more expensive means I have a lot less free money after all of the bills are paid.
It has seriously ended most of my frivolous spending and has stopped most of my traveling and vacations, etc.

Just going out to dinner with my wife is between $70 and $100.
Filling up the gas tank in my truck is over $100.
Some days I don't even want to leave the house.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 21, 2022)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm paying $5.89 for regular gas. Premium is above $6.00 many places.
> 
> Food has skyrocketed. A head of romaine $1.99 or more. Radicchio is sometimes $7.00/lb.
> 
> ...


Dog food is a big deal for me. I have 5 dogs and I have for several years cooked the majority of their meat foods. So because of the increase of chicken including their organs, beef, pork, and turkey I have increased their food intake to more store bought foods both canned and dry. Turkey and pork haven't increased as much as the others. Boston Butt on sale $.99 a pound and ground turkey regular price at $1.79 a pound but going to go up to $2 on next shipment.Even ground beef can be found at $2.99 a pound still. The dog and cat treats have really gone up.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 21, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now that I'm retired and making about 40% less than I used to, the fact that everything is much more expensive means I have a lot less free money after all of the bills are paid.
> It has seriously ended most of my frivolous spending and has stopped most of my traveling and vacations, etc.
> 
> Just going out to dinner with my wife is between $70 and $100.
> ...


For me the price of gas as it is now $4.99 isn't a big deal because I seldom leave town. And going out to dinner is going to the sup shop and getting TC to make me a couple sandwiches to go. She makes great subs for a good price. As for the decrease in income I experienced that 5 years ago when my wife died. It did make a financial difference but got it figured out. I retired 20 years ago.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 21, 2022)

Really not that big of a deal. When you never have had much, I guess it's just normal to do without or work around less.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 21, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Really not that big of a deal. When you never have had much, I guess it's just normal to do without or work around less.


How true when I was growing up I didn't know we were poor. But we were happy. It's a shame kids today can't relive my childhood and probably yours too.


----------



## Sir Sully (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm in the process of building a house, done in early October.
I'm living in an apartment on the not-best side of town (it's downright bad honestly). My 1-year lease is up in August. I'm currently paying $825/month for a 2 bed 2 bath. The new rate is going up from $825 to $1290 

I haven't eaten out in months, but I hear places are now charging things like "employee assistance" fees here in Tucson. Who knows if they actually get any of that? From what friends have told me it's $1-3/check, but it has encouraged them to start ordering together and paying each other back.

Gas is up from $3.49-3.59 to $5.39-5.49 on my side of town. 54% increase in 3 months

My girlfriend is vegan, I am vegetarian. The store can't even stock fresh produce. I haven't been able to do russet potatoes in a couple months, and when I do see a couple I can pick out, we've gone from 69 cents a pound (on sale) to $1.29/pound on sale (used to be about 89 cents and $1.59 regular price)

Rent increased 56% over the last year.
Building supplies Conduit up 60%, cinder blocks up 63%, 2x4's up 300% (over the last year)
Gas is up 54% over the last 3 months.
Our grocery budget has easily doubled in the last 3 months. 

Meanwhile, I'm on a fixed income that can't be increased, and it has caused me to become at risk for my home loan being finalized.


----------



## Sir Sully (Jun 21, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Probably should add any supply chain issues with stores keeping shelves stocked in your area.


Don't get me started on this one.

Conduit at my 3 closest (Lowe's and Home Depot) stock is at ZERO, has been for WEEKS
Conduit headed North 8 miles to a slightly higher income side of town, 17 in stock currently.
Head 18 miles North to the multi-million-dollar homes. They currently have 128 in stock.

Same deal for cat food and kitty litter. Walmart, Target, PetSmart, Petco, all sold out on the low-income side of town.
I can't even get them to ship it to my store. So I drive 18 miles North to full shelves. 

2 gallons of gas round trip, I just try to consolidate my errands when I need to go up there and buy multiples. But it's hard to stock up when the prices have also gone up so fast.

Produce quality is terrible all over town. Doesn't matter what side. been having to buy smaller quantities because it is going bad so fast. But, then with gas. It costs me more, but I feel better wasting less food.
One day, we went around and took dozens of photos of expired food and literally molded and rotten produce (on the shelves!) It's gotten slightly better with them keeping it clean now, but the quality still isn't there.


----------



## Sir Sully (Jun 21, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Dog food is a big deal for me. I have 5 dogs and I have for several years cooked the majority of their meat foods. So because of the increase of chicken including their organs, beef, pork, and turkey I have increased their food intake to more store bought foods both canned and dry. Turkey and pork haven't increased as much as the others. Boston Butt on sale $.99 a pound and ground turkey regular price at $1.79 a pound but going to go up to $2 on next shipment.Even ground beef can be found at $2.99 a pound still. The dog and cat treats have really gone up.


Interesting to me that you have noticed an increase in treats (enough to mention here) but your food prices seem very reasonable still, I know it's a hefty bill with 5 dogs though. I can't remember the last time I saw $2.99/beef. turkey and pork are still reasonable. So about the same thing you are seeing.

Again, vegetarian and vegan in this house, so we have seen produce quality plummet and prices soaring.

How's your produce situation?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 21, 2022)

As they say, location is everything. Reading others' comments, I am so glad where I live. Yes, at times they are out of catfood for the feral or dogfood for my pack... well the cheaper brands I feed. I grew up, stocking up. I usually keep a month supply on hand, buy when I see it. So it hasn't caused me problems. Worse comes to worse, there is normally a higher price to go to or another store. 

No extra restaurant charges here. Price to eat out is about 30-40 for the two of us.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jun 22, 2022)

Brave thread....

Prices
Delays

and we all know things can be framed a certain way and wording enhanced to indicate emotions......but I don't want to be yelled at again(I have thick skin but I'm not a troublemaker LOL) so these are just facts;

At my office, we build things, labs, secret places for secret people, buildings, data centers. This is what I've done for decades in the DC-Balt-Richmond market. I bid my costs against others that do the same things we do. It's the most competitive market in the country apparently.....that's what the guys from NY and Chicago tell us all the time as we chase them from town<LOL>.

The equipment package (The heating and air conditioning stuff) on the PG County Forensics lab was approx 2.1 mil in 6/21 when it was priced. The EXACT package from the same people had jumped 20% in 1/22 when it was repriced. 
At that point, that 20% jump was the largest increase I had ever seen over a 6 mos period, and I started doing this in '80.

We are presently helping Target to turn a 200,000sf building into a 600,000sf building for a couple of mil. We are also helping them with lifecycle and other costing for the next pjt. The equipment, all large commercial Heat Pumps, 60 of them cost; 
1.1mil in 10/21, 
1.22mil in 1/22
1.40mil in 5/22
1.725 in 6/22
Just a cursory glance tells you over 70% increase in 6 mos.


The lead times to actually have the equipment on the project site used to be roughly 4-13 weeks, worst case. That is 1 month to 3 months.

Today, the lead times are 40 weeks. That is over 9 months.


Come on guys, just facts......I did well...(as I pat myself on the back).


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Dog food is a big deal for me. I have 5 dogs and I have for several years cooked the majority of their meat foods. So because of the increase of chicken including their organs, beef, pork, and turkey I have increased their food intake to more store bought foods both canned and dry. Turkey and pork haven't increased as much as the others. Boston Butt on sale $.99 a pound and ground turkey regular price at $1.79 a pound but going to go up to $2 on next shipment.Even ground beef can be found at $2.99 a pound still. The dog and cat treats have really gone up.


I've been making the majority of my dogs food too.
Chicken, some chicken liver, turkey, green beans and carrot


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 22, 2022)

Sir Sully said:


> Interesting to me that you have noticed an increase in treats (enough to mention here) but your food prices seem very reasonable still, I know it's a hefty bill with 5 dogs though. I can't remember the last time I saw $2.99/beef. turkey and pork are still reasonable. So about the same thing you are seeing.
> 
> Again, vegetarian and vegan in this house, so we have seen produce quality plummet and prices soaring.
> 
> How's your produce situation?


Plenty of produce on the shelves, the price has gone up modestly no great increase. I don't buy much fresh produce for myself but do buy some for the tortoise's though. Collards went from $1.09 to $1.39 around the beginning of the year and no increase since. Carrots no increase holding at $.69 a pound, potatoes I wait for them to go on sale usually $2 to $2.50 for a 5 pound bag. This week cucumbers $.50 each usually $.79 to 89 each.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> How true when I was growing up I didn't know we were poor. But we were happy. It's a shame kids today can't relive my childhood and probably yours too.


I'd give anything to go back to my childhood. 60 and 70's.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 22, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been making the majority of my dogs food too.
> Chicken, some chicken liver, turkey, green beans and carrot


I went out this morning and picked up some chicken livers, $1.19 a pound and got some more ground beef for $2.99 a pound. I cook some meat first, then add the veggies and steam everything in the insta pot for the pups. Seems to be a shortage of chicken hearts. Haven't seen just hearts for sale. Still can get them in with gizzard's though.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2022)

I try not to pay attention to prices. I know the few cheaper gas stations closest and will just go to one of them. I drive to Michigan at least once a month, 4 hour drive. I try to fill up there before heading home. They are under 5 bucks we aren't. 
Airline tickets and airbnb prices is what's irking me. Haven't taken a real vacation since 2019. What I could have gotten before covid for 200.00 a night is now above 3 and 4 hundred a night. Airline tickets for what I want has at least doubled then some. 
Otherwise it hasn't really affected my spending or savings. YET!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 22, 2022)

Gas prices are just terrible. We’re paying about $5.00 give or take (SAM’s Club). The other day about $110.00 to fill up my truck.  Takes the fun out of just zipping off for a long day trip let alone a long road trip holiday (hotels, gas, food, entertainment).

We never go “out to eat” because prices have been outrageous for years. Besides, wifey cooks better & prepares nicer meals than eating at a restaurant (high prices, poor service, COVID). Let alone the cost of a few drinks. Recent Sushi platter prepared by the wifey.

Wood prices (and quality). The prices have skyrocketed & the quality has decreased tremendously. When buying dimensional wood from either Lowes or Homedepot - every single board needs to be examined.
Same with “nice wood” for turning. I used to routinely purchase nicer wood for projects on the lathe……but not so much anymore. I don’t even look at wood that doesn’t include “Free Shipping”.

Some samples of Wifey’s recent



creations


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 22, 2022)

wellington said:


> I'd give anything to go back to my childhood. 60 and 70's.


50s too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2022)

wellington said:


> I'd give anything to go back to my childhood. 60 and 70's.


Yeah. And let mom worry about the importance stuff


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> Gas prices are just terrible. We’re paying about $5.00 give or take (SAM’s Club). The other day about $110.00 to fill up my truck.  Takes the fun out of just zipping off for a long day trip let alone a long road trip holiday (hotels, gas, food, entertainment).
> 
> We never go “out to eat” because prices have been outrageous for years. Besides, wifey cooks better & prepares nicer meals than eating at a restaurant (high prices, poor service, COVID). Let alone the cost of a few drinks. Recent Sushi platter prepared by the wifey.
> 
> ...


Nice work!
My weekly sushi bill is more than my part time job.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 22, 2022)

I have to travel to work and it makes me want to invest in an electric scooter to get to work. Gas is 4.99 diesel reaching 6.00 here in the greater Philadelphia area. Food is 2-3 dollars more than it's usual prices. Never any chicken, chicken went up so much.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 22, 2022)

Sir Sully said:


> I'm in the process of building a house, done in early October.
> I'm living in an apartment on the not-best side of town (it's downright bad honestly). My 1-year lease is up in August. I'm currently paying $825/month for a 2 bed 2 bath. The new rate is going up from $825 to $1290
> 
> I haven't eaten out in months, but I hear places are now charging things like "employee assistance" fees here in Tucson. Who knows if they actually get any of that? From what friends have told me it's $1-3/check, but it has encouraged them to start ordering together and paying each other back.
> ...


where did you get the 54% increase from? gas alone?


----------



## Sir Sully (Jun 22, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Plenty of produce on the shelves, the price has gone up modestly no great increase. I don't buy much fresh produce for myself but do buy some for the tortoise's though. Collards went from $1.09 to $1.39 around the beginning of the year and no increase since. Carrots no increase holding at $.69 a pound, potatoes I wait for them to go on sale usually $2 to $2.50 for a 5 pound bag. This week cucumbers $.50 each usually $.79 to 89 each.


That's really not bad! Kind of jealous!


----------



## Sir Sully (Jun 22, 2022)

TaylorTortoise said:


> where did you get the 54% increase from? gas alone?


We were 3.49. Now averaging 5.29. 3.49 x 1.54

Went out today though, gas is closer to 5.15-5.19 now


----------



## Sir Sully (Jun 22, 2022)

wellington said:


> I try not to pay attention to prices. I know the few cheaper gas stations closest and will just go to one of them. I drive to Michigan at least once a month, 4 hour drive. I try to fill up there before heading home. They are under 5 bucks we aren't.
> Airline tickets and airbnb prices is what's irking me. Haven't taken a real vacation since 2019. What I could have gotten before covid for 200.00 a night is now above 3 and 4 hundred a night. Airline tickets for what I want has at least doubled then some.
> Otherwise it hasn't really affected my spending or savings. YET!


I haven't flown in a long time, never done an AirBnB. Definitely something I hadn't thought about!


----------



## jeff kushner (Jun 22, 2022)

My renewed passport arrived but I was hoping to keep BOTH kidneys....should I start a "Go Fund Me" page? 

I know, I really shouldn't be forced to live with myself, Shhh, he's not "right". Tammy understands "more than one of us in here syndrome".....it's cool though, we all get along....LOL



Maro2 and I live in the same general area and everything he says, is true of course, it's very noticeable in slowing traffic speeds and lack of choices, if the product is in stock.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 22, 2022)

I used to be able to buy things like food.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 22, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> I used to be able to buy things like food.


For crying out loud, Tammy, get a Life.


----------



## mark1 (Jun 22, 2022)

put an addition on my house a few years ago ,paid $8 for 7/16 OSB , paid $13-$14 a sheet for 15/32 plywood ....... i needed to repair my garage from critter damage ,i was gonna just tear off all the osb and plywood and just put new up ...... went to home depot , 7/16 OSB was $29 and 15/32 plywood was $45 ............... i did buy some 1x3's to put up some hardware cloth in the eves , they were $3 , i bought some of them at the beginning of last winter to cover my pens in plastic and they were $1.50 .......... people are a lot poorer than they were 2yrs ago ....


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2022)

Regular unleaded is $6.17-6.89 here. Diesel is $7.50. $200 to fill up my van now.

A 2x4 was under a dollar 10 years ago. $1.73 two and a half years ago. $8 each now. 11/32 plywood for my night boxes used to be $12-13 a sheet. Now $40+.

Its hard to talk about these things without talking about how we've gotten here...

What effect has it had on me personally? None. I just keep passing the higher costs of everything to the people I work for and they keep paying it. Its a wash for me.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 23, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> Gas prices are just terrible. We’re paying about $5.00 give or take (SAM’s Club). The other day about $110.00 to fill up my truck.  Takes the fun out of just zipping off for a long day trip let alone a long road trip holiday (hotels, gas, food, entertainment).
> 
> We never go “out to eat” because prices have been outrageous for years. Besides, wifey cooks better & prepares nicer meals than eating at a restaurant (high prices, poor service, COVID). Let alone the cost of a few drinks. Recent Sushi platter prepared by the wifey.
> 
> ...


Looks very professional. Hope it was enjoyed!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 23, 2022)

Inflation affecting us across the pond! Fuel, wood, food etc... I grow my own veg because its summer. Speedy is out as much as possible currently to save electric. Winter is going to be tough as electricity and gas bills will rocket and we all keep our tortoise warm with heat lamps which are electric guzzlers. All we can do is reign in and try to live within new means. Not easy for anyone.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jun 24, 2022)

How much is a liter of Milk Sarah? Just curious.
Here in the States, for the last 40 yrs(other then spikes), the cost of a gallon of milk equaled a gallon of gasoline & the minimum wage equaled the cost of a hamburger at a sit-down restaurant. It still does.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 24, 2022)

Definatly not the same here as we have fuel duty which adds to the price of fuel. Food is tax exempt expect sugarary goods. Re milk question We are in pints but 2 .11 pint is a liter so just calculated 82 pence is around 1 us dollar. So UK price is approx 1 dollar a liter how much is it for you?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2022)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm paying $5.89 for regular gas. Premium is above $6.00 many places.
> 
> Food has skyrocketed. A head of romaine $1.99 or more. Radicchio is sometimes $7.00/lb.
> 
> ...


Hope you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now that I'm retired and making about 40% less than I used to, the fact that everything is much more expensive means I have a lot less free money after all of the bills are paid.
> It has seriously ended most of my frivolous spending and has stopped most of my traveling and vacations, etc.
> 
> Just going out to dinner with my wife is between $70 and $100.
> ...


That's what I sometimes do: I stay at home because if I leave, I *have* *to* buy something.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 5, 2022)

Gillian M said:


> Hope you are now better.


Thank you, Gillian. It's going to be tough for a while, but I'll get through it.


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jul 5, 2022)

Usually around here we just say, “oh, California again” But now it is everywhere. There are practically no workers at stores. You’ll walk in and be alone


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2022)

I was in Georgia last week.
(DOUGHERTY COUNTY)
I got gas for $3.99 a gallon and the food was also very inexpensive.
South Florida is getting ridiculously expensive


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Jul 5, 2022)

Haha, Georgia showing off.

I feel like I'm doing strangely well in all of the craziness, knock on wood. Most of the things I miss are because I moved to a rural area: $5 Friday sushi specials, fancy coffee, things like that.

My car is efficient, fuel was only 4.22ish/gal today (often .30+ more in the town I work in). I forage quite a bit because it's a hassle/long drive to get to a grocery store (and lately the produce has been SO bad anyway). Local produce seems to be for rich people though, so farmer markets are out. I've been pampering my own garden and a new little hibiscus plant. I imagine this winter I'll be relying a little more on pellets/kibble for the critters and Dollar General canned garbage for myself, but right now we're just going with the flow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2022)

Armadillogroomer said:


> Haha, Georgia showing off.
> 
> I feel like I'm doing strangely well in all of the craziness, knock on wood. Most of the things I miss are because I moved to a rural area: $5 Friday sushi specials, fancy coffee, things like that.
> 
> My car is efficient, fuel was only 4.22ish/gal today (often .30+ more in the town I work in). I forage quite a bit because it's a hassle/long drive to get to a grocery store (and lately the produce has been SO bad anyway). Local produce seems to be for rich people though, so farmer markets are out. I've been pampering my own garden and a new little hibiscus plant. I imagine this winter I'll be relying a little more on pellets/kibble for the critters and Dollar General canned garbage for myself, but right now we're just going with the flow.


I am very fortunate that I have access to all sorts of free foods year round for my tortoises.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jul 5, 2022)

A dozen ears of corn will now cost $12!!!!

A DOLLAR an ear? On Maylands Eastern Shore? They grow so much, that it used to be nearly free at 3 bucks a dozen 2 years ago!

Yeah, frightening times. I do not look at ANY gas price over 2 bucks a gallon as "ONLY"


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 6, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> A dozen ears of corn will now cost $12!!!!
> 
> A DOLLAR an ear? On Maylands Eastern Shore? They grow so much, that it used to be nearly free at 3 bucks a dozen 2 years ago!
> 
> Yeah, frightening times. I do not look at ANY gas price over 2 bucks a gallon as "ONLY"


Corn at $3 a dozen and Boston Butt at $.99 a pound here at the beach


These are from the flyer that ended yesterday. Starting today Pork shoulder picnic at $.99 a pound. I like the butts and shoulders because you can cook them both in so many different ways.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am very fortunate that I have access to all sorts of free foods year round for my tortoises.


Lucky you, Ed.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jul 7, 2022)

Dang Len, those are super prices....hope they hold for you guys down there.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jul 18, 2022)

Kerry and I went to Aldi's in Delaware(no sales tax)........

Still shaking my head as the entire paradigm of my retirement is changing before my eyes and my heart really goes out to those on fixed incomes....the stress alone must be difficult to deal with daily. Or young couples that had their gas bill and grocery bills double. ....just so tough to watch that I ignore it. I admit that I ignore the couple with a baby in the cart, making the decision over the cheapest items, because it breaks my heart, even though I had those same conversations when I was poorer. It can't be any easier for them.

$259.23 for what would have cost $450 in Giant or Safeway!

WOW..............$260? At ALDI? Funny thing was that we didn't buy anything different than normal.....that same trip cost $119. pre-covid....only 2 years ago. I know b/c I use a list on my phone with only minor deviations. Same items in most cases with one exception for 36 bucks. LOL

Funny thing.....there is a very expensive Pasta Sauce out there....Rao's...like $10.50 to $11.50 per bottle expensive...same size as the knockoff Ragu selling for $1.99 on sale. Got the picture? 

Okay, the RAO's , is on sale for $5.99 and Kerry wants 6 bottles because it's such a big savings & she knows that it's actually, much better tasting out-of-the-bottle, then ANY of the others. I'm arguing from "it's 3 times the cost"

Pro Tip
We compromised.....she got 6 bottles. Jeffrey is not stupid.....this is "relationship gold". I look like the husband-material hero AND I get very excellent food made for me.....win/win!

Try to find the silver linings. in life.....otherwise the bad stuff wins!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 18, 2022)

Coffee. Folgers Gold Silk coffee at Sams Club (48 oz) is $14.50 or so today…..back in May it was about $10.50. Wow….

Inflation or simple price gouging.?

Ps - no coffee is grown in Kyiv or Moscow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 19, 2022)

Gillian M said:


> Lucky you, Ed.


Now if someone would just feed me.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 19, 2022)

Living on a peninsula. I guess we could start catching and eating more fish


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 19, 2022)

I've noticed several things are that not increasing in price during this period of inflation here in the Northern Neck of Virginia. Cigarettes, beer and whiskey, even the flavored ones. All the liquor stores in Virginia are state run.


----------



## Jan A (Jul 19, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've noticed several things are that not increasing in price during this period of inflation here in the Northern Neck of Virginia. Cigarettes, beer and whiskey, even the flavored ones. All the liquor stores in Virginia are state run.


My favorite cheap salad dressing line at Walmart went up 50 cents last October or so. It went up another 50 cents 4 weeks ago. 

Like Jeff said earlier, I get the same things every week. My food bill goes up a little bit each week. I'm a little more concerned about supply chain shortages so I may buy 2 of something that"s hard to find in stock.

There are fewer grocery stores in Northern Tulsa suburbs. Walmart, Sprouts, Sam's Club & Reasors are the only options. The Target store has only a partial grocery store.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 20, 2022)

Jan A said:


> My favorite cheap salad dressing line at Walmart went up 50 cents last October or so. It went up another 50 cents 4 weeks ago.
> 
> Like Jeff said earlier, I get the same things every week. My food bill goes up a little bit each week. I'm a little more concerned about supply chain shortages so I may buy 2 of something that"s hard to find in stock.
> 
> There are fewer grocery stores in Northern Tulsa suburbs. Walmart, Sprouts, Sam's Club & Reasors are the only options. The Target store has only a partial grocery store.




You need to change your TFO location to Tulsa. 

Prices are rising & quantities are shrinking! Luckily our freezers & fridges kept our frozen goods very very preserved. Four days w/o power and nothing lost. That all translates into $$$$$


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 20, 2022)

Gas right now here is about $3.75 a gallon. Our electric bill is rising very quickly. We do not have options for electric companies. You get the one assigned to your area. They have no competition. This past month it was $482, $150 up from the previous month. Some are seeing $200 hikes from one month to the next. The companies in our area are saying it is because of all the damage from Hurricane Ida last year. They have to raise our rates to pay for all the repairs they did last year. We are keeping our AC as high as we can, but the heat and humidity here are horrible. I try to stay home most days. I am entering my third year teaching PE next month and am so thankful. I don't think we would be surviving if it was just my husband's income. Things have gotten so much more expensive. We are having to help out our girls in college with gas money because they can no longer afford it with the money they make from their jobs.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 20, 2022)

A table showing inflation rate from July 2021 till April 2022, in the U.S.A.


----------



## wellington (Jul 20, 2022)

Most of our gas is still over 5 bucks. A couple are a penny or two under.
Groceries are ridiculous. I shop mostly Aldi's. Used to get a over flowing cart for 85 to 100 bucks. Now half to 3 quarters full cart is 150 to 185.
I think most of the high prices is gouging. 
I have not been affected. Luckily I'm still able to save the amount I'm used to and budget for spending still covers everything with left overs. 
Those of you that rely on grocery greens for winter. Ask your grocer for the greens they throw away. My local picks greens off heads, bunches etc every day. There is nothing wrong with them. Not sure why they do it but I take advantage of it in winter for free. 
Doesn't hurt to ask and be sure to tell them it's for your tortoises.


----------

